# Forum Questions? Ask Tim Roberts, the new user mod



## miked

You can just send him a PM by visiting your user account and clicking "Send Private Message."


----------



## TrpCrkOutfitter

Mike, I am trying to figure this site out and having a hard time. I am looking for limbs for my sons Mathews Z Max and I need to know how to post that.
also I want to sell His Mathews FX. 
Help me get started with this.
Thank you.
Joey


----------



## deanf/42

*what is user account?*

what is a user account?how do I find it? How do I set up a paypal account? I sent an email to AT about two weeks ago and have not heard back . Any info will be most appreciated.
Thank you Dean


----------



## Tim Roberts

deanf/42 said:


> what is a user account?how do I find it? How do I set up a paypal account? I sent an email to AT about two weeks ago and have not heard back . Any info will be most appreciated.
> Thank you Dean


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Hambone

I don't have a "private messages" attached to my login and cannot access my profile. ????????


----------



## Hambone

Figured it out and fixed it thanks.


----------



## zwalls

*threads*

how do I edit or delete an old thread?


----------



## Tim Roberts

You only get a short time to do this. If you want something amended or deleted send me a PM with the thread details and the change/deletion you want done.


----------



## d-fong

*3-D shoots*

hello i am a new user and would like to know where i can put a shoot schedule for Augusta Archers in Staunton ,Va . i am the 3-D range captain there and would like to see more shooters there. Thank You!


----------



## Tim Roberts

d-fong said:


> hello i am a new user and would like to know where i can put a shoot schedule for Augusta Archers in Staunton ,Va . i am the 3-D range captain there and would like to see more shooters there. Thank You!


You can post it in the Regional shoots section, under the appropriate section for your area. I think that would be http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=31 for you.


----------



## Okie1bow

Mike, how may I change my screen ID. ?


----------



## Tim Roberts

Send Miked a PM and he'll be able to help.


----------



## bow75

*classified*



Tim Roberts said:


> Send Miked a PM and he'll be able to help.


Hello,how do I sell things,when I click on new thread in the classified it says I don't have permission to be there.What am I doing wrong,I have bought things but I can't sell them please help,thank you bow75


----------



## Tim Roberts

bow75 said:


> Hello,how do I sell things,when I click on new thread in the classified it says I don't have permission to be there.What am I doing wrong,I have bought things but I can't sell them please help,thank you bow75


Are you still having this problem?


----------



## Bellows1

bow75 said:


> Hello,how do I sell things,when I click on new thread in the classified it says I don't have permission to be there.What am I doing wrong,I have bought things but I can't sell them please help,thank you bow75



Your trying to post in the old (Bows for sale) forum. There are two new forums above that one, (Target and hunting bows).

Try posting in one of the new forums.  

Bellows1


----------



## Tim Roberts

Bellows1 said:


> Your trying to post in the old (Bows for sale) forum. There are two new forums above that one, (Target and hunting bows).
> 
> Try posting in one of the new forums.
> 
> Bellows1


Thanks Bill. :thumbs_up


----------

